# Skully, my year-round skeleton



## Rustie (Feb 11, 2014)

Why limit Halloween decorations to one month out of the year? That was our thought when we were taking everything down this year, and that's how Skully the Skeleton became a permanent fixture on our house! We started decorating him for different holidays and the neighborhood seems to really love it (well, most of them at least...)

We started a Facebook page for Skully so locals could keep an eye on his changes, but I figured folks here would probably get a kick out of it too! So give it a "like" if you want to see how Skully changes throughout the year.

https://www.facebook.com/skullytheskeleton

A few of his looks so far...

St. Paddy's Day









Valentine's Day









Christmas


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I love Skully! He's so versatile.


----------



## Evil Elf (Dec 24, 2013)

I really like this. I like this so much, a skeleton may just find a permanent place on my lawn, too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What fun!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's a hoot

We keep skellie/zombie flamingos up year round. Just seems to fit our personalities


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Skully is a skeleton of all seasons!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:What a super cool idea! I LOVE Skully! I love his St. Paddy's day gear and he was a real Cupid for Heart Day. Love it!


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

that is very good idea, does he have bunny ears for Easter and a basket of colored eggs?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ha..great idea! He is a very festive skeleton!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

haunters should always have at least a few year round props. He's quite a charmer too!


----------



## Rustie (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone!



chefcat said:


> that is very good idea, does he have bunny ears for Easter and a basket of colored eggs?


He does! He'll be putting those on this week.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

way to go Skully, celebrate them all. Very cool idea.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A Shully that drinks beer is my kind of Skully.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow, that's a wonderful idea! =) 

Skully dressing up for every holiday! ;D


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Love the idea but as I look at the Christmas one, you obviously live in the southern states, cause up here in NH we still ave our decorations up. It's been either snowy or frigid air......let spring get here!


----------



## Rustie (Feb 11, 2014)

Georgeb68 said:


> Love the idea but as I look at the Christmas one, you obviously live in the southern states, cause up here in NH we still ave our decorations up. It's been either snowy or frigid air......let spring get here!


California. Sorry to taunt you with our moderate weather!


----------



## Rustie (Feb 11, 2014)

Unfortunately, due to complaints by neighbors, Skully has been permanently removed from our roof. Oh well, fun while it lasted...

April Fools!


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

looks great  I agree I have skulls out year around also


----------



## Rustie (Feb 11, 2014)

Here comes Skully cottontail, hopping down the bunny trail...

https://www.facebook.com/skullytheskeleton


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^That cracked me up


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome...I guess that answers my question about your neighbors. My immediate neighbors love my Halloween obsession so I think I could get away with something like that. I mad I never thought of it, though I do have a bucky in the spare bedroom. Guests are forced to sleep with it looking at them.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

lol I put bunny ears on my werewolf puppet Cana before I saw this as my attempt to decorate for Easter


----------



## ClayDweller (Apr 25, 2014)

I LOVE Skully! I love his St. Paddy's day gear and he was a real Cupid for Heart Day.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

love it, great idea!


----------



## Rustie (Feb 11, 2014)

Happy Mother's Day to all the amazing mummies who post here!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:When did Skully come back???:googly:


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Its fabulous.I love this. We too have a few things that are year rounders.


----------



## Rustie (Feb 11, 2014)

Skully is just soaking up some summer rays...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I love that^

Hope he's using a good sunscreen. As pale as he is, he could get a nasty burn:googly:


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

I like this a lot. Hah.


----------

